# Winnebago spares?



## 99270

Hello RVers - Can anyone help me with the name of a reliable/reasonably priced company that sell or can order Winnebago parts? I already know about D****ys, the self appointed Winnebago Dealer near Witney in Oxfordshire. They seem expensive and positively disinterested as I didn't purchase my RV from them :roll: 
Thanks!


----------



## zaskar

Brizzard said:


> Hello RVers - Can anyone help me with the name of a reliable/reasonably priced company that sell or can order Winnebago parts? I already know about D****ys, the self appointed Winnebago Dealer near Witney in Oxfordshire. They seem expensive and positively disinterested as I didn't purchase my RV from them :roll:
> Thanks!


Try Linda (LC1962)

_Mod edit: removed link. Linda is a subscriber on here:
:: link to profile & PM link ::_

Yes moderators - I KNOW I shouldn't mention the other site but PLEASE bare in mind that getting RV spares in the UK can be a right pain and since all the coffufle on this site a few months ago, MOST of the RV crew have moved to the other site so PLEASE be tolerant.

edit = OHHHHHHHH, very clever!

(removed by me - before it kicks off!)

Might be better if you go direct.

Do a google serch for Stateside Tuning UK.


----------



## 99270

zaskar said:


> Brizzard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello RVers - Can anyone help me with the name of a reliable/reasonably priced company that sell or can order Winnebago parts? I already know about D****ys, the self appointed Winnebago Dealer near Witney in Oxfordshire. They seem expensive and positively disinterested as I didn't purchase my RV from them :roll:
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Try Linda (LC1962 - on www.mhfun,co,uk).
> 
> Yes moderators - I KNOW I shouldn't mention the other site but PLEASE bare in mind that getting RV spares in the UK can be a right pain and since all the coffufle on this site a few months ago, MOST of the RV crew have moved to the other site so PLEASE be tolerant.
> 
> edit = OHHHHHHHH, very clever!
> 
> (removed by me - before it kicks off!)
> 
> Might be better if you go direct.
> 
> Do a google serch for Stateside Tuning UK.
Click to expand...

Got it. Many thanks Zaskar. Hope I haven't caused any trouble for anyone. It was purely an innocent and relevant question!


----------



## eddievanbitz

There is no secret! The simple way to go to the individual manufacturers and give them your winnebago build number.

My Winnie is two years old and I needed two new rams for the front slide. Dudleys quoted me £605.00 I thought that this seemed excessive and contacted the Kwickee Company in the States. 

I was told that the rams were covered under warranty (which was two years) They supplied me FOC and paid to UPS them. I ordered them on the Monday and took delivery on the Thursday.

ANY RV part can be ordered effiecently and quickly direct from the States and you will pay the American retail price!

A couple of RV's back the gearbox went, I was expecting the worst. GM sent me to West Midlands American vehicles and I was delighted to pay £1,200 fitted with a three year warranty! American retail prices are excellent.

PS don't worry about all of the RV owners having FUN there are loads of us here still.

Eddie


----------



## zaskar

[quote="BrizzardGot it. Many thanks Zaskar. Hope I haven't caused any trouble for anyone. It was purely an innocent and relevant question![/quote]

No probs, it was purely an innocent and relevant answer based soley on the fact that a fellow RV'er need help.


----------



## zaskar

eddievanbitz said:


> PS don't worry about all of the RV owners having FUN there are loads of us here still.
> 
> Eddie


Is that true?........I'm not trying to be funny or stir things up, you'll just have to trust me on that one, but who _is_ still here with an RV?

Me
Eddievanbitz
?
?
?

edit = actually, it's not too bad, and I must admit, a lot better than I thought  
Just done a quick trawl through the RV forum and come up with 21 regular names.  more than I thought.


----------



## damondunc

There are still a great crowd of RVers on here 
Brizzard for future reference we " Star Spangled Spanner " are here and can supply most parts and offer mobile RV repairs.
We have adhered to the non advertising on threads up to date but what the hell at least we are members .

Sorry mods :wink: 



Chris


----------



## eddievanbitz

Ahh Bugga

Sorry Duncan what I meant was:- 

Use your Winnebago build number to check that the failed part is not either, still under manufactures warranty or available as a free upgrade, THEN check with Duncan at Star Spangled Spanner, and then, if the part isn't in stock with them, Import the bit yourself  

Genuinely it is always worth buliding a good rapport with a specialist in the UK as they will be the people to pull out all the stops when your stuck. It helps even more when the specialist is a fellow member of Motorhome Facts  

As far as knowledge there are plenty of us around on motorhome facts that will happily help

I have owned about 11 or 12 Rv's over the last 20 years and my Company has worked on hundreds if not thousands over the same period.

Cheers

Eddie


----------



## LC1962

damondunc said:


> ............ at least we are members .
> 
> Sorry mods :wink:
> 
> Chris


 :?: :?


----------



## artona

Hi Damondunc

No need to apologise, the way you, and others help members on MHF is legendary. I remember you taking New Year off last year to attend an MHF rally and yet you still ended up spending most of the day helping out a member


stew


----------



## olley

Hi lets not start a war between to very good companies. Linda this is your first post since sept 20, so it's no surprise people may have thought you had done a runner. :lol: 

Stew I have had an equally good service from both Linda and Duncan, although I will admit I haven't seen Linda with her head under a bonnet. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## waddy

*MV Parts*

Hi Brizzard I aint sure what sort of parts you are looking for but you might find this interesting www.abpaccessories.co.uk hope it is of some use to you they are very helpful and knowledgable frank


----------



## damondunc

Eddievanbitz ,Relax my comments were not in anyway in response to what you said and for vehicle specific parts the manufacturers are normally the best course of action.

Thanks for your kind words Stew  

Going to strip my dayvan out now 


Chris


----------



## eddievanbitz

Linda's Prettier


----------



## waddy

*MV accessories*

Oh bum i forgot the dash www.apb-accessories.co.uk
frank


----------



## nukeadmin

> but who is still here with an RV


I did a very brief trawl through members list with a couple of terms that i knew would match RVs and came up with:

american = 11
damon 51
winnebago 110
fleetwood 43
georgie 27
four winds 23
monaco 29

there will be plenty more with other RVs or those who haven't entered anything in their profiles, MHF has a lot of lurkers lol who read and digest the forums but arent necessarily active in the forums.


----------



## olley

Hi Nuke I think Zasker was referring to regular posters. Been having a think myself about the amount of Rver's on here who regularly post and those who used to and don't anymore. Not many names come to mind.

Olley


----------



## artona

Hi Ian

In the american forum there have been over 30 threads posted in over the last few weeks, have not got time to add up the actual postings within those threads. 

I know this is not many compared with the tremendous amount of threads that occur on MHF but its still a lot more than other dedicated forums I am sure.

It is also more threads than dedicated to euromobils, my van but I do not try to seperate myself from the general posting where I can pick up info relevant to all motorhomes, European or American


stew


----------



## olley

Hi stew I was inferring that not many don't post anymore, not that many don't. Does that sound Irish? or is that question not PC? :lol: 

Olley


----------



## 99270

eddievanbitz said:


> There is no secret! The simple way to go to the individual manufacturers and give them your winnebago build number.
> 
> My Winnie is two years old and I needed two new rams for the front slide. Dudleys quoted me £605.00 I thought that this seemed excessive and contacted the Kwickee Company in the States.
> 
> I was told that the rams were covered under warranty (which was two years) They supplied me FOC and paid to UPS them. I ordered them on the Monday and took delivery on the Thursday.
> 
> ANY RV part can be ordered effiecently and quickly direct from the States and you will pay the American retail price!
> 
> A couple of RV's back the gearbox went, I was expecting the worst. GM sent me to West Midlands American vehicles and I was delighted to pay £1,200 fitted with a three year warranty! American retail prices are excellent.
> 
> PS don't worry about all of the RV owners having FUN there are loads of us here still.
> 
> Eddie


Well, that's really interesting - many thanks Eddie. Great information and could save me a packet if something major goes wrong. My Winnebago is 18 months old so various components could still be covered under warranty
All the best
Chris


----------

